# Refloating the La Paz, boats.....



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Friends of ours posted a short YouTube video of the efforts. See it at;






Greg


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Great to see some good news from there amidst the sad losses


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Really awesome to see all the people working together to get the boats back in deeper water. Sad the losses in life and property, but glad to see some coming out of what must have felt like a desperate situation.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

there is a gofunmdme site for these folks who are organizing the help, los cruecros,a more than worthy cause at this time....
La Paz Cruiser Hurricane Fund by Club Cruceros - GoFundMe


----------

